# Rawhide treats



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Is it dangerous or a problem for a dog to eat these type treats and if its o.k. how much is too much. My wife bought a pack of 5 fairly large rawhide treats and gave my Dutchie female 1 each night for 5 nights. She destroys them and Im afraid she is swallowing large chunks.Any advice?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

don't feed crap to your dog.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Those rawhide chews are dangerous IMO. They soften them up and swallow big pieces of them and can choke or have trouble passing them. It's happened to my dogs so I know. I only give my dogs raw bones to chew on. I had to hunt around to find them, but it was well worth it and the dogs are so much happeir & better off with them. I only give a raw bone every few days. But that's just me. Everyone has their own way of doing things but I think those rawhide chews are nasty.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Rawhide has been known to cause blockages, not to mention that they use stuff like formaldehyde to "cure" them. 

I like to use knuckle bones, but my dogs are not distructive chewers like it sounds like your girl may be.....cracked teeth can be an issue for hearty chewers. 

Bully Sticks are a good alternative, but they probably will not last long. 

Have you tried a large kong stuffed with peanut butter or cream cheese with some treats mixed in and then frozen? Those work great!! 

Also, stay away from any of the smoked or baked bones they sell in pet stores, these splinter into shards really bad and can cause perforations in the intestines and bowels of the dog. 

Other toys for chewing are the softer bone shaped nylabones (not the hard ones as those can crack teeth and once they are chewed up on the ends get really sharp as well).....

Disclaimer: I am not a professional, and don't have a doctorate in pet toys but do speak from experience.....with ALL of the above mentioned items. Not with my dogs, but with friends dogs and other dogs I have had in for training. 

( and.......I know of a patrol dog with a titanium cap on his lower left canine from a regular nylabone......)


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Bully sticks actually last quite a bit longer than I expected them to. I was pleasantly surprised.

Bleach is also used to 'cure' rawhides, in addition to formaldehyde. Yum-yummy!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

SPIT IT OUT!!!! Good intentions can get that dog killed. Like the others have said, it can cause issues. I use pork skin rolls, pig ears, and fresh cut beef bones. Rawhide? Nice old time TV show, not good for dogs.


----------



## Matt Grosch (Jul 4, 2009)

I always heard the compressed ones are much better and safer, dont know if that gets them to the point were they are considered "good"


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I give the bully sticks when the dogs making a mess is a concern or problems with drawing flies or meat bees such as on trips. My first choice is to give them the raw meat bones because they are beneficial in many ways. 

I agree with everyone else - "bye-bye rawhide". :grin:


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

I will actually freeze the bully sticks - great for teething pups. 
My adult dog is a heavy duty chewer and bones are even a difficult issue. Has broken his teeth in the past.
I am throwing away the rawhide - I only used the compressed. Most is also made in CHina
Thanks!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> I will actually freeze the bully sticks - great for teething pups.


Never thought of that....great idea! Thanks Sarah.


----------



## Robert E Lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you all. no more rawhide for my baby.I really appreciate the help, this is my first working dog and Im sure I will have many more questions.Its nice to know I have somewhere to go for answers.


----------

